# Krispy Kreme Doughnut Lot Price



## calvarylandscap (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey everyone,
Got a question that hopefully some can answer. I am doing a proposal for krispy Kreme doughnuts near cleveland ohio. We get about 25 snowfalls here and the lot size is 19,000 sq ft with walkway included. they want salt occasionally so how much should i charge for per push, contract price and how much to apply salt. Thanks!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1 gross of glazed donuts and a large coffee.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

calvarylandscap;1487941 said:


> Hey everyone,
> Got a question that hopefully some can answer. I am doing a proposal for krispy Kreme doughnuts near cleveland ohio. We get about 25 snowfalls here and the lot size is 19,000 sq ft with walkway included. they want salt occasionally so how much should i charge for per push, contract price and how much to apply salt. Thanks!


Well 
-Insurance
-man hours 
-wear and tear
-costs for stakes
-materials
-gas
-pita
____________
= X (-1) 
+ what you want to make = what to charge.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Pearl rd? If so I was right,12dz x 7.00 = per plow price.


----------



## calvarylandscap (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry this isnt johnnys plow service where i work for cookies and hot chocolate. Thanks bossplow, i atleast have a platform to with.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Around here it would be $45-$55 + walks.


----------



## calvarylandscap (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks Wilnip


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I'd be around $50 to plow and minimum of $65 to salt. Then add in you walks.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

calvarylandscap;1487941 said:


> Hey everyone,
> Got a question that hopefully some can answer. I am doing a proposal for krispy Kreme doughnuts near cleveland ohio. We get about 25 snowfalls here and the lot size is 19,000 sq ft with walkway included. they want salt occasionally so how much should i charge for per push, contract price and how much to apply salt. Thanks!


As the saying goes, if a guy is hungry don't buy him a fish sandwhich - Teach him how to fish. Check out the below bidding package. Take the guesswork out of your bidding forever.

*Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package Includes:*

#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual - this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials.

#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of over 20 templates for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who's first, proposal formats, don't take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and are completely customizable to your business.

#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD - calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This package is it. Check out our ad on the sidebar.


----------



## McG_Landscaping (Feb 2, 2011)

if theyre anything like dunkin donuts i wouldnt touch it. the rate they wanted to pay wouldnt cover my costs. they tried to sweeten the deal by throwing in a meal every time i plowed.


----------

